# Το αντίπαλο δέος



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2012)

«Το αντίπαλο δέος, πληθυντικός; Τα αντίπαλα, τι;» με ρώτησε ο φίλος μου, ο γνωστός σας κυρ Στέλιος, από το τηλέφωνο.

«Ξέρω 'γω;» του απάντησα αιφνιδιασμένος. «Τα αντίπαλα δέατα;»

«Τι δέατα και κέρατα, μου λες, μωρέ; Κοίτα τα λεξικά σου και πάρε να μου πεις. Άντε, δόκτορα της εφτάρας· μπα, ούτε: της πεντάρας!»

«Το δέος, τα δέη, κυρ Στέλιο», του τηλεφώνησα μετά από λίγα λεπτά. «Το βρήκα στο Λεξισκόπιο, στο ΛΚΝ, στον Δημητράκο, παντού. Μάλλον μπλέχτηκα με το δέλεαρ, τα δελέατα. Αν και...»

«Τι αν και...;»

«Αν και ο Δημητράκος δίνει τα δελέατα ως σπάνιο τύπο. Λες να το σώζω με έναν καλό δικηγόρο, που λέει κι ο Σαραντάκος;»

«Χμμ... και δεν μου λες, αφού έψαξες τα λεξικά σου, από πού έχουμε αυτή τη φράση με το αντίπαλο δέος, αυτήν που είναι σαν συνώνυμη με την παροιμία με τον, πώς τον λες, μεγάλο δείκτη μπλα μπλα, _φοβάται ο Γιάννης το θεριό και το θεριό τον Γιάννη_;»

«Το ήξερα ότι θα ρώταγες και κοίταξα. Λοιπόν:

Το _*αντίπαλο(ν) δέος*_ το έχουμε από τον Θουκυδίδη. Είναι από το 3ο βιβλίο, στην ομιλία των Μυτιληναίων προς τους Λακεδαιμόνιους, στην Ολυμπία. Οι Μυτιληναίοι ήθελαν να σπάσουν τη συμμαχία τους με τους Αθηναίους, αλλά παρά τη συμμαχία των Σπαρτιατών, οι Αθηναίοι τελικά εισέβαλαν στη Μυτιλήνη και την κατέλαβαν. Στο χωρίο 11 γράφει λοιπόν:

[11.] καὶ εἰ μὲν αὐτόνομοι ἔτι ἦμεν ἅπαντες, βεβαιότεροι ἂν ἡμῖν ἦσαν μηδὲν νεωτεριεῖν· ὑποχειρίους δὲ ἔχοντες τοὺς πλείους, ἡμῖν δὲ ἀπὸ τοῦ ἴσου ὁμιλοῦντες, χαλεπώτερον εἰκότως ἔμελλον οἴσειν καὶ πρὸς τὸ πλέον ἤδη εἶκον τοῦ ἡμετέρου ἔτι μόνου ἀντιθουμένου, ἄλλως τε καὶ ὅσῳ δυνατώτεροι αὐτοὶ αὑτῶν ἐγίγνοντο καὶ ἡμεῖς ἐρημότεροι. *τὸ δὲ ἀντίπαλον δέος* μόνον πιστὸν ἐς ξυμμαχίαν· ὁ γὰρ παραβαίνειν τι βουλόμενος τῷ μὴ προύχων ἂν ἐπελθεῖν ἀποτρέπεται.
​

Αν και μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο η επισημασμένη φράση, διάλεξα ολόκληρο το απόσπασμα για χάρη της υψηλής πολιτικής που παρουσιάζει. Δεν είναι εύπεπτο· ορίστε το και σε δύο αποδόσεις, σε καθαρεύουσα των αρχών και σε προσεκτική δημοτική των μέσων του 20ου αιώνα:

11. » Εάν διετηρούμεν όλοι την αυτονομίαν μας, θα ήμεθα οπωσδήποτε βεβαιότεροι ότι δεν ήθελαν εις βάρος μας νεωτερίση εις τίποτε. Αλλ' επειδή είχαν ήδη υποχειρίους τους πλείστους συμμάχους, και ημείς ήμεθα οι μόνοι προς τους οποίους ωμίλουν ισοτίμως, ήτο φυσικόν ότι εν μέσω της γενικής υποταγής μετά φθόνου θα έβλεπαν την εξαιρετικήν ημών ισότητα, καθ' όσον μάλιστα αυτοί μεν εγίνοντο οσημέραι δυνατώτεροι, ημείς δε εμένομεν πλέον απομονωμένοι. Ο αμοιβαίος φόβος είναι ο μόνος όστις παρέχει ασφαλή εγγύησιν εις συμμαχίαν· διότι ο θέλων να παραβή καθήκον τι προς τους συμμάχους αποτρέπεται συλλογιζόμενος ότι ισοδύναμος ων ίσως δεν ήθελεν υπερισχύσει.
Μετάφραση Ιωάνν. Ζερβού, _εκδόσεις Γ. Φέξη_, Αθήνα 1911 (από το ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο του Project Gutenberg)

11. »Και εάν μεν ήμαστε αυτόνομοι όλοι οι σύμμαχοι θα είχαμε μεγαλύτερη βεβαιότητα ότι δεν πρόκειται σε μας ν’ αλλάξουν τακτική. Όχι όμως και τώρα που, ενώ έχουν υποδουλώσει τους περισσότερους συμμάχους, θα τους έρχεται φυσικά άσχημα να μας συμπεριφέρονται σαν ίσοι προς ίσους· κι ακόμα περισσότερο γιατί βλέπουν ότι οι δυνάμεις μας ισοδυναμούν με τις δυνάμεις όλων των άλλων συμμάχων τους, κι ακόμα γιατί, ενώ αυτοί γίνονται καθημερινώς πιο ισχυροί, εμείς εξασθενίζουμε. Το μόνο δε μέσο για να μείνουν πιστοί οι σύμμαχοι στις υποχρεώσεις τους είναι ο φόβος του ενός για τη δύναμη του άλλου. Γιατί κι αν ήθελε ο ένας από τους δυο να παραβή μια συμφωνία, δεν το κάνει γιατί υπολογίζει ότι δεν έχει μεγαλύτερη δύναμη, με την οποία, αν χρειαστή, να του επιτεθή.
Μετάφραση-σχόλια: Φίλ. Παππά-Νίκ. Φίλιππα, _Πάπυρος_, Αθήνα 1953​

Επίσης, σύμφωνα με το *ΛΝΕΓ06*, ο Ελευθ. Βενιζέλος έχει αποδώσει την επίμαχη πρόταση ως _*ίσος και αμοιβαίος*_ τωόντι φόβος είναι η μόνη ασφαλής βάσις μιας συμμαχίας, αλλά δεν βρήκα και τη δική του συνολική μετάφραση για αντιπαραβολή (κάπου χωμένη είναι...).

Και μια και έπιασα τα λεξικά, το *ΛΝΕΓ06* (που έχει το πληρέστερο λήμμα, στο αντίπαλος) ορίζει το *αντίπαλο δέος* ως _γνωστή φράση από τον Θουκυδίδη (3, 11), που χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα στον προσεγμένο λόγο, για να δηλώσει καταστάσεις ισορροπίας στις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις (εθνών, ομάδων, ατόμων), απότοκες αμοιβαίου φόβου_.

Το *Μείζον* είναι πιο λιτό: *αντίπαλο δέος*, λέει, είναι ο αμοιβαίος φόβος που προέρχεται από την ισότητα των δυνάμεων των αντιπάλων μερών. Ανάλογα λέει και το *ΛΚΝ*· *αντίπαλο δέος*: φόβος που προέρχεται από την επίγνωση ότι ο αντίπαλος είναι το ίδιο ισχυρός.

Συνοψίζω: αμοιβαίος φόβος, φόβος του ενός για τη δύναμη του άλλου, ίσος και αμοιβαίος τωόντι φόβος, ισορροπία απότοκη αμοιβαίου φόβου, επίγνωση ότι ο αντίπαλος είναι το ίδιο ισχυρός

Αντίπαλος; Αμοιβαίος φόβος; Κάτι σαν την ισορροπία των δυνάμεων και την πυρηνική αποτροπή των ημερών μας; Ας προσέξουμε μια λεπτομέρεια στη συγκεκριμένη φράση, αρχίζοντας από μια παλιά αγγλική μετάφραση του Richard Crawley:

Now the only sure basis of an alliance is for each party *to be equally afraid of the other*;

Of an alliance. *Ες συμμαχίαν*. «Για να είναι γερή μια *συμμαχία*», λέει ο Θουκυδίδης, «πρέπει ο ένας να φοβάται τον άλλο.» Δεν περιγράφει λοιπόν τον κόσμο μιας πυρηνικής αποτροπής, αλλά τον κόσμο της αέναης δυναμικής αντιπαράθεσης μεταξύ συμμάχων, που την θεωρεί αυτονόητη. Κάτι σαν την ευρωζώνη, ένα πράγμα, δηλαδή...

«....»

«Έλα, κυρ Στέλιο; Βαρέθηκες; Καλά, θα τα βρεις να τα διαβάσεις στη Λεξιλογία...»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2012)

Ο κυρ-Στέλιος λέει: «Αν περίμενα από σένα, δόκτορα, σώθηκα κακομοίρη μου. Πήρα στη σειρά την αλφαβήτα κι άλλαζα το αρχικό γράμμα, μέχρι να βρω μια παρόμοια λέξη που την ήξερα. Παπαπά, τρομάρα σου!»


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

Μερσί! Έχω ελληνοαγγλικό πράμα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι γιατί το είχα μαζέψει. Περίεργο...

*1 (κατά Θουκυδίδη) mutual fear | 2 (αποτρεπτική δύναμη) deterrent, counterthreat, counterweight | 3 (ισχυρός αντίπαλος) archrival, (most) feared opponent*


Στο 2 προσθέτουμε και το *countervailing force* του Θέμη (παρακάτω).


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 14, 2012)

rarely in pl., “δέη ἐπιπέμπει πολλὰ ὁ θεός” Lys. 6.20; “δέα ποικίλα” Ael.NA8.10; also “δέατα” Hecat.364J.

_Είναι χαρακτηριστικό άλλωστε των υπό διαμόρφωση συνειδήσεων να θέλουν να δημιουργούν αντίπαλα δέη._
Νέα Εστία Τεύχος 1811

Στα νέα ελληνικά ελάχιστοι το εννοούν ως ισόπαλο, αμοιβαίο φόβο, οι περισσότεροι  το αντίπαλο φόβητρο, ή απλώς τον αντίπαλο δηλώνουν.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 14, 2012)

Εμένα μου έρχεται πολύ φυσικά «τα αντίπαλα δέη» για τον πληθυντικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2012)

Άμα στραβώσει από την αρχή κάτι...

Πάντως, είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι δεν είναι απόλυτα σαφής η χρήση στα νέα ελληνικά —ή είμαι κάνω λάθος; ;)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 14, 2012)

Γιατί; Όταν λέμε ξέρω γω ότι με την πτώση της ΕΣΣΔ _χάθηκε το αντίπαλο δέος_, δεν είναι ακριβώς η θουκυδίδεια χρήση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2012)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι ο Θουκυδίδης το χρησιμοποίησε σαν συνδετικό προαπαιτούμενο στα πλαίσια μιας συμμαχίας, όχι μιας αντιπαλότητας. Γι' αυτό έβαλα το παράδειγμα με την ευρωζώνη.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 14, 2012)

Στην περίπτωση ΗΠΑ- ΕΣΣΔ γνωρίζουμε την ιστορία του ψυχρού πολέμου, τον αμοιβαίο μεταξύ τους φόβο. Όμως, αυτό δεν συνεπάγεται σε φράσεις όπως, _Πέτρος Τατσόπουλος· το αντίπαλο δέος της Χρυσής Αυγής. Φαλμεράυερ: Το αντίπαλο δέος του ελληνικού εθνικισμού. Είναι ο Χαϊκάλης το αντίπαλο δέος του Σεφερλή; το μελαχροινό αντίπαλο δέος της Pamela Anderson. Ο Ραγκούσης εξελίσσεται σε αντίπαλο δέος του Βενιζέλου. Αντίπαλο δέος στο πετρέλαιο τα pellets_ κτλ. εκεί σημαίνει αντίπαλο φόβητρο, όχι κατ' ανάγκη αμοιβαίο φόβο, λ.χ. οι Έλληνες φοβήθηκαν τον Φαλμεράιερ, αλλά ο Φαλμεράιερ μάλλον δεν φοβήθηκε τους Έλληνες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2012)

Χμμ. Εντάξει. Ας υποθέσουμε λοιπόν ότι ο ανωτάτου επιπέδου πολιτικός κυνισμός του Θουκυδίδη δεν είναι για τον καθένα μας και ας δεχτούμε ότι η έννοια του δυνητικού αντίπαλου μέσα σε μια συμμαχία μεταξύ ίσων που είναι ταυτόχρονα άνισοι δεν είναι πολύ απλή. Τότε είναι εύλογο να επεκταθεί η έννοια στους αντίπαλους πόλους μιας φυσιολογικής αντιπαράθεσης, μιας έχθρας, οπότε να γίνει και συνώνυμη με φόβητρο κ.λπ. Ή όχι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Γιατί; Όταν λέμε ξέρω γω ότι με την πτώση της ΕΣΣΔ _χάθηκε το αντίπαλο δέος_, δεν είναι ακριβώς η θουκυδίδεια χρήση;


Όχι ακριβώς. Η θουκυδίδεια θα περιέγραφε την κατάσταση όπου ο Γιάννης φοβάται το θεριό και το θεριό το Γιάννη. Στη σημερινή χρήση θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει το φόβο που γεννά ένας αντίπαλος εξίσου ισχυρός ή ακόμα και τον ίδιο τον ισάξιο αντίπαλο ως φόβητρο.

Δηλαδή:
(α) κατάσταση
(β) φόβος
(γ) αντίπαλος

Αυτό προσπάθησα να περιγράψω και με τα αγγλικά.


----------



## Themis (Sep 15, 2012)

Εγώ στη σύγχρονη χρήση δεν το αντιλαμβάνομαι θουκυδίδεια αλλά περισσότερο σαν countervailing force.


----------

